# Dorian Yates- Steroids Setting the Record Straight article about steroid use



## TGB1987 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I am not sure if any of you guys were able to read the new Muscular Development magazine for Oct. 2011 yet but there was a great article in there that I wanted to post a thread about.  Dorian Yates writes a section in the magazine called Blood & Guts and this month the article was called *Steroids- Setting the Record Straight  .  *In this article Dorian talks openly about what he thinks of steroids and really just made me an even bigger fan of him.  The guy is Smart and knows more than most would think.  The article was very long so I will just put in some of the highlights for you guys.  I guess he wrote this because he was tired of guys making up supposed cycles of what he used in his career and wanted to set it straight. 
*First Steroid Cycle*
 Dorian said that his first cycle was used as a tool to maintain muscle mass while dieting.  This is what he used

*wks 1-4 Daily* 20mg of Dianabol
*wks 5-8 Daily* 15lmgs of Anavar and 
*Weekly* 100mgs of Primobolan 
He started at 8 wks out weighing 205. He competed at 210-212lbs.  Since he lost BF% it is safe to say that he added a decent amount of Muscle mass.  

Dorian also touched on these subjects 
* Steroids do not create Champions*
*   What are Steroids*
*   Who uses Steroids*
*   How Dangerous are Steroids, and Can they be used Safely* ( here he made the comment that nobody has ever died from swallowing a whole bottle of Dianabol but I guarantee you that if you swallow an entire bottle of Aspirin, you wont live to see tomorrow.)  

*The Mr. Olympia Cycle *
*Weekly *
        Test prop 300mgs
        Parabolan 152mgs
        Primobolan 500mgs
*Daily* 
        Anavar 50mgs
        Growth Hormone 8iu


* Off Season Stack* (was usually 3 8wk cycles)
*Weekly* 
            Testosterone  750mgs
            Deca-Durabolin  500mgs
*Daily* 
            Dianabol  50mgs 

From the age of 21-35 Dorian didn't have more than 10 glasses of wine or alcohol.  Only was up after 11:30 a few times and never was more than 5-10 minutes late for a meal.  There is much more to being a champion than how much steroids or other drugs you use.  Some will never get there no matter how many AAS they use.  

 Well this was just a summary of the article written by Dorian.  If you guys want to read more pick up the latest MD magazine OCT. 2011.  What does everyone think of these doses?  I think it is possible with the proper dedication and great genetics.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 6, 2011)

great read


----------



## tballz (Sep 6, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2011)

Those doses look a little low for someone of his caliber. People here do more than that their second cycle.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Those doses look a little low for someone of his caliber. People here do more than that their second cycle.


 
I thought the same but this is what Dorian stated in the article.  I personally keep the doses low and haven't went over the doses he suggests in the article.  Honestly these are more than I have used.  Some guys do not respond like others. I think it is possible with the right genetics and determination.  Anything is possible.    I don't think he would have much too gain by lying about it.  I can promise there are guys who have taken more than double this plus many other compounds and have not looked like Dorian.  Some of these guys nowadays are taking more than this I am sure but then again there maybe a guy or two who doesn't need as much.   Everyone is different.


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I thought the same but this is what Dorian stated in the article.  I personally keep the doses low and haven't went over the doses he suggests in the article.  Honestly these are more than I have used.  Some guys do not respond like others. I think it is possible with the right genetics and determination.  Anything is possible.    I don't think he would have much too gain by lying about it.  I can promise there are guys who have taken more than double this plus many other compounds and have not looked like Dorian.  Some of these guys nowadays are taking more than this I am sure but then again there maybe a guy or two who doesn't need as much.   Everyone is different.



My thought is he might be down playing it a little so he doesnt send a bunch of wannabes on a binge.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 6, 2011)

The doses do sound low but to Dorian was, is and will be the big man on campus. 

Doses low yes, but no matter.... We will never know for sure. Also I do think most guys use WAY to much aas to cover up shit workouts or missing meals or just not eatting right in the first place.

To be honest I wouldnt care if the dude came out and said he too 5g test year round plus tons of other shit. The guy is a icon. Anybody that has ever picked up a weight knows his name.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just picked up a copy of MD october issue earlier today... haven't got to read it yet.  But it sounds like a great article.


----------



## SFW (Sep 6, 2011)

Its a good read broski but i gotta tell ya, a lot of these guys....what theyre sayin needs to be taken with a grain of salt. Im sure most of his tales are truth based though. Lowballin his claimed dosages is just another way for us to say "yep, its all genes"......not sayin he doesnt obviously.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 7, 2011)

It very well could be lower than what he actually used but then again I would rather believe him over someone else making up his cycle.  If you read the article it really sounds truthful.  He starts off with the usual I or MD doesn't condone steroid use and so on.  Anyway you look at it, this is a very bold move to say the least.  Not many guys especially Mr. Olympia's are sitting down and discussing this at all.  Dorian didn't have to do this but he did so why lie about it.  Honestly it was very entertaining and a great read whether the doses are right or not.  I am hoping some other may have read this and will post because there is 3-4 pages of good reading there, and I would love to see what others thought of it.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 7, 2011)

Great read, I see he was a fan of primo too. Alot of people bash it and although it is looked at as a girls steroid, I have no idea why. Many greats used it.

But see how he mentioned never up late, always ate great.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for good post.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 7, 2011)

Balco did some studies on athletes and their response to training and steroids.  They were broken down into categories something like non-responders, low responders, average, above average and extreme responders.  Some people are just extreme responders. After you've been good friends with enough users you find a couple that are extreme responders and you just sit there and shake your head.  Then again, I knew one guy that place in top 6 at Nationals or USA for 5 years and every day there would be three used syringes going into the waste bin.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 7, 2011)

Teenager...






Before Juicing...





The Dorian we all know...





ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!  Just look at his teenage photo!


----------



## BigBird (Sep 7, 2011)

I bet Jay Culter's doses are astronomical compared to Yate's.  Then again, it's good that Yates admits his aas use; however, I would bet one month's mortgage that he dosed higher than that.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Holy Cannoli (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe Dorian, Hell I wasnt there to say otherwise. Plus Lee Priest has said in many of his rants, that some of his best gains were when he was cruising on 250mg a week on sust. I have seen some of Dorians workouts and they were insane. Shit I tried to do Branch Warren's Leg workout(Reps and sets not wait) I couldnt walk for 2weeks. I can see the Primo in Dorian now that you said that, look at his pics he looks like somebody chiseled him out of the rock of gibralta. Great Article Bro appreciate the read. Believe him or not the man has held the Highest title in the world from my stand point


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 7, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Before Juicing...


 It would be a very rare individual that could build arms like that naturally.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 7, 2011)

Im sure his doses were a bit higher but you also have to look at the lifestyle and conditions he was allowed. If you can eat slaeep and train at the perfect time everyday fully rested and fueled, without having to worry about work or family and are allowed to focus 100% on your physique amazing things could happen. Obviously his genetics were perfectly suited to the sport, so a lower dose of gear could produce great results. Also the quality and purity of his gear is on another level than most of the stuff guys run on this forum. Half the stuff is underdosed or totally fake so thats why you see guys saying there running a gram of test and 800mg tren a week and are still 185 lbs. Dorian was an animal in the gym and a scientist in the kitxhen and thats where he made his best progress.


----------



## Pika (Sep 7, 2011)

He is the king!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

We all know he used more than that. It's obvious. But I believe he puts this low dose stuff in publications for kids reading it. I mean if he put what he was really on then someone would try and imitate it and get hurt.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree, I'd bet he used more than that. But if he laid out his real cycles there would be too many people who completely disregrded the part about "never missing a training session, never late to a meal" thinking just taking the gear he did would give them the results. Either way it's refreshing to see a pro speak openly about usage.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 7, 2011)

anyone else read this yet


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Those doses look a little low for someone of his caliber. People here do more than that their second cycle.


 i no what your saying ,but with good gear and gentics ,with hard dedication it happens i've seen it work.


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 7, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> It would be a very rare individual that could build arms like that naturally.


 you are so wrong my friend


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 7, 2011)

No he had an IV blend of test suspension, Winstrol V and GH going the whole time he wasn't in the gym.  This article is BS. Everybody knows the top pros are just average guys an a ton of gear. Genetics is just a lie put out by greedy scientists that want to spend my tax dollars on new shoes and espresso machines... just like evolution.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> No he had an IV blend of test suspension, Winstrol V and GH going the whole time he wasn't in the gym.  This article is BS. Everybody knows the top pros are just average guys an a ton of gear. Genetics is just a lie put out by greedy scientists that want to spend my tax dollars on new shoes and espresso machines... just like evolution.



I hope you're joking. A guy I went to high school with is well on his way to being a great body builder because of his genetics. He was a beast naturally and just ran his first cycle which was prop ONLY and he looks like like a pro at just 23. Genetics play a huge role. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## Holy Cannoli (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats crap I have seen photos of Jay cutler when he was 15yo and he was still a big ass kid. His father and grandfather owned and worked in a concrete company anyone who has ever done that sort of work knows how ass bustin it is Genetics helps out immensly. Now a days you have a bunch of what pill what cycle. Shit Eat right, sleep right, train right and you will get phenominal results without gear like Arnold said nothing beats a strong mind to muscle connection. Gear is for people that want to take it to the next level, not for lazy pieces of shit. I have plenty of people that ask me what is your favorite cycle I tell them Chest, Legs ,Back , and arms. Rinse, lather repeat.Hater hurter


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 7, 2011)

No possible way he used doses that low.  Im not saying he ran 5 grams of test a week, but under 1.5 grams total AAS for a bulking cycle?  Im not buying it.  Hes covering up for the heavy steroid abuse that goes on in this sport and doesnt want to put information out there that could kill someone.  Im sure he was under a doctors supervision 24/7 so if anything went wrong for him he would be fine.  Wouldnt be the same case for Joe Schmoe who decided he wanted to look like Dorian overnight.  Just my opinion


----------



## pieguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> you are so wrong my friend



Not really. Only a very very small portion of the population has the propensity to put on significant muscle while having a good brachiallis insertion point to give you a good looking arm with a high peak like dorians. Do you even know Dorian's measurements/weight? He was a true mass monster, and in my opinion, kind of ruined the sport


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

I always thought he was natural.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 7, 2011)

he was great, dont matter what he took..


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 7, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Not really. Only a very very small portion of the population has the propensity to put on significant muscle while having a good brachiallis insertion point to give you a good looking arm with a high peak like dorians. Do you even know Dorian's measurements/weight? He was a true mass monster, and in my opinion, kind of ruined the sport


 lol...you know the whole pop. of the world? the op said "rare"its far from rare to have large arms.from football players to farmers mostly have large arms.most loggers have big arms ,and if they wanted to they could transform them anyway they want.its kinda hard to work with 10-12 inch arms.its easier to work with big arms then small ones.its far from rare to have big arms.


----------



## Pika (Sep 7, 2011)

Arnold's day was the best size! Imo bodybuilding should be about looking the best and with you belly hanging out ( ronni ) is just plain nasty! I mean arnold had bigger arms then ronni and still small waist! 

Yates was'nt as bad as ronni but still, they are all great grwat bodybuilders and they can't be beatin but it just my op


----------



## pieguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> lol...you know the whole pop. of the world? the op said "rare"its far from rare to have large arms.from football players to farmers mostly have large arms.most loggers have big arms ,and if they wanted to they could transform them anyway they want.its kinda hard to work with 10-12 inch arms.its easier to work with big arms then small ones.its far from rare to have big arms.



I'm not talking big arms, maybe that's where we're miscommunicating. I'm talking about Dorian like arms. Shredded and vascular with a tricep that looks like an intersection of two freeways. At least 19-20" completely unflexed which is the proper way to measure them.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> (snip) Well this was just a summary of the article written by Dorian.  *If you guys want to read more pick up the latest MD magazine OCT. 2011. * What does everyone think of these doses?  I think it is possible with the proper dedication and great genetics.



Just picked that issue up at the grocery store today!


----------



## Pika (Sep 7, 2011)

Yh yates looks fucking huge there man!!


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 7, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> I hope you're joking. A guy I went to high school with is well on his way to being a great body builder because of his genetics. He was a beast naturally and just ran his first cycle which was prop ONLY and he looks like like a pro at just 23. Genetics play a huge role.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



look at any 5 of my posts and then you tell me if I was serious or not.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 7, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> lol...you know the whole pop. of the world? the op said "rare"its far from rare to have large arms.from football players to farmers mostly have large arms.most loggers have big arms ,and if they wanted to they could transform them anyway they want.its kinda hard to work with 10-12 inch arms.its easier to work with big arms then small ones.its far from rare to have big arms.



A 20 inch arm is not common.  In fact, Leroy Colbert was the first in modern times to attain it naturally.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> A 20 inch arm is not common.  In fact, Leroy Colbert was the first in the history of mankind to attain it naturally.


We cant be sure that Colbert was natural.  There is no way of knowing that 100%


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 7, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> We cant be sure that Colbert was natural.  There is no way of knowing that 100%



I know.


----------



## Pika (Sep 7, 2011)

Can i ask you guys this.... Is that your goal? Would you like to be that big?


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pika said:


> Can i ask you guys this.... Is that your goal? Would you like to be that big?


Yes I personally would.  Not realistic for the average joe but im going to get as big as I can


----------



## Pika (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow fair play bro


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 7, 2011)

nice read, and he's definitely downplaying the doses to make pro BBer's look good, but if anyone really believes that they're just not thinking long enough or hard enough about it. The level that these guys are at is not a result of small amounts of juice, rocket science training and nutrition, and hercules genetics. It's from enormous amounts of juice, intelligent training and nutrition, and damn good genetics. Or out of this world amounts of juice, intelligent training and nutrition, and above average genetics.

If the best of the best are taking small amounts of juice, then why wouldn't they just take more juice? It's very competitive!!!!!!!!!! They're all competing against each other hardcore trying to find out who's on what new shit and what new information is coming out to give them the edge. why would they yield moderation in one of the things they have control over? If all the other guys are taking 1g a week total juice, why not just take 2 or 3 or 4g and work just as hard? You'll wreck them. Did I just invent that myself? Of course not.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry for the rant bros...roid ragin over here HAHA


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 7, 2011)

If it was all about how much juice you take then anyone could be a professional bodybuilder and that is definetly not the case.  It takes a special type of person to be a pro bodybuilder.  It is not just AAS.  Not everyone responds the same way to steroids.  Some guys take huge amounts and gain very little they are refered to as non responders.  THen you have guys who take very little and blow the F$%# up!!  Who is to say Dorian is not one of those guys.  No one knows for sure how much he took but Dorian but one thing that bothers me is why talk about it at all if you don't want to put out something close to the truth.  I mean it isn't that far fetched.  He was using 8 ius of GH a day and a moderate amount of Steroids year round for who knows how many years.  I am sure he ran some bigger cycles and different compounds but this could of been the normal cycle back in his reign.  It is not all AAS is what I am trying to get across and I believe Dorian was trying to get across as well.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 7, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> If it was all about how much juice you take then anyone could be a professional bodybuilder and that is definetly not the case. It takes a special type of person to be a pro bodybuilder. It is not just AAS. Not everyone responds the same way to steroids. Some guys take huge amounts and gain very little they are refered to as non responders. THen you have guys who take very little and blow the F$%# up!! Who is to say Dorian is not one of those guys. No one knows for sure how much he took but Dorian but one thing that bothers me is why talk about it at all if you don't want to put out something close to the truth. I mean it isn't that far fetched. He was using 8 ius of GH a day and a moderate amount of Steroids year round for who knows how many years. I am sure he ran some bigger cycles and different compounds but this could of been the normal cycle back in his reign. It is not all AAS is what I am trying to get across and I believe Dorian was trying to get across as well.


 

I agree.

Just like Arnold he is known to of taken primo and dbol and alot of people say its bullshit, but hey who knows?

I agree with responders and non responders, I know a guy who takes 400mg of testosterone and 3 weeks of SD in those 3 weeks he will gain 17lbs and the whole cycle he will get upto 25lbs and keeps pretty much all of it.
Then you see guys who use 3 diff compunds and gain 20lbs and only end up with 10lbs after it.


----------



## fitter420 (Sep 8, 2011)

good post
Dorian was def. the man back in the day.
But come on....the cycle he talked about is probaly what he would do before breakfast.
Genetics is important though along with gear.You look at these guys with their pro cards and they are off the hook. But then on the next level you have your Dorians,Arnolds ect. that are in that elite group.
I am going to pick the mag up though because I am interested in the article.
Thanks for the info
fitter420


----------



## BigBird (Sep 8, 2011)

There's a lot more to BB than just the amount of juice.  I know guys who've taken massive doses of many compounds and lived in the gym and just looked like shit.  Big, yes.  Symmetrical and vascular?  Not so much.  I want to be the best I can be; that is, the biggest and hardest yet staying symmetrical at the time.  
I'm not in competition with anyone other than myself.


----------



## mr.giggles (Sep 8, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> *If it was all about how much juice you take then anyone could be a professional bodybuilder and that is definetly not the case. It takes a special type of person to be a pro bodybuilder. It is not just AAS. Not everyone responds the same way to steroids. Some guys take huge amounts and gain very little they are refered to as non responders. *THen you have guys who take very little and blow the F$%# up!! Who is to say Dorian is not one of those guys. No one knows for sure how much he took but Dorian but one thing that bothers me is why talk about it at all if you don't want to put out something close to the truth. I mean it isn't that far fetched. He was using 8 ius of GH a day and a moderate amount of Steroids year round for who knows how many years. I am sure he ran some bigger cycles and different compounds but this could of been the normal cycle back in his reign. It is not all AAS is what I am trying to get across and I believe Dorian was trying to get across as well.


 

-While this is very true, one could also say that back in the day when most of these guys were younger, the AAS that was available wasn't derived 100% from chinese grade powder, making it superior..  I"ve heard people saying that the pharm stuff that was circulating in the 80's-90's has no comparison to the chinese powders of today..?
-Like i said...This is just a thought, but I would also say that the consitent quality of ingredient we put into our bodies matters as well..


----------



## 258884 (Sep 8, 2011)

Imagine if SuperTed was a hyper-responder.... (I am just sayin)

going back into my cubicle to wait for the negs.

peace out

--oh and good thread going here.


----------



## vannesb (Sep 8, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Well I am not sure if any of you guys were able to read the new Muscular Development magazine for Oct. 2011 yet but there was a great article in there that I wanted to post a thread about. Dorian Yates writes a section in the magazine called Blood & Guts and this month the article was called *Steroids- Setting the Record Straight . *In this article Dorian talks openly about what he thinks of steroids and really just made me an even bigger fan of him. The guy is Smart and knows more than most would think. The article was very long so I will just put in some of the highlights for you guys. I guess he wrote this because he was tired of guys making up supposed cycles of what he used in his career and wanted to set it straight.
> *First Steroid Cycle*
> Dorian said that his first cycle was used as a tool to maintain muscle mass while dieting. This is what he used
> 
> ...


 
great read, if he is one of the gifted (genetics) ones than maybe, but those are pretty simple stacks. The guy is huge! Now saying all that all the AAS in the world will not get you big if you are not truly deciplined, diet, workouts, etc.. I have friends who think it is a magic Pill!  Thats BS for sure these guys eat, sleep, and breath BB!  24/7


----------



## Pika (Sep 8, 2011)

^^^ this! 

My friend at the gym has been taking steriods for 2 years his been traing for 2 years and 6 months he took them so early his now big at all!! I mean his bigger then me but iv only hit the gym for like 15 months , his now on tren and god dam it just looks wrong! His watter weight is soo bad you can just tell it pure water!! Id rather my size then his .

Gens is where its at i mean i honestly dnt think i have the genz to the bodybuilding i will never be there but il get big wnough for my own needs tho ..... Its about hard work and dieting to the needs!!! Its realy hard


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2011)

I tend to believe the dosing is real. I was told once by someone who would know; that the top placing BB'ers are typically using less gear then the people you see at the national level. Genetics and dedication play a bigger role. And in reality its not like the above cycle is light. There is a point where more isn't much better. If I take 5g of test a week its not like I'm going to get 5x the results as taking 1g a week. If anything the side effects will shadow the gains.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 8, 2011)

True more isnt always better but many studies have shown more AAS = more results as well as more sides


----------



## Gorm (Jan 15, 2013)

I know this is a total necro but...
I watched DY's recent interview on London Real, he said pharm-grade gear was available and what everyone used back then. He talked about how he hears the dosages BBrs take nowadays and it blows his mind, but then he remembers most folks use UGLs and they probably aren't as good.
After watching a few interviews with Dorian I totally believe he's an honest stand-up guy, no bullshit.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

People actually believe this crap?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 16, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> People actually believe this crap?



Old ass thread...
i vividly remember reading that article. It was the day I stopped buying MD. And the day I lost my faith in whom I consider the best body builder of all time. Sell out liar.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 16, 2013)

Glycomann said:


> No he had an IV blend of test suspension, Winstrol V and GH going the whole time he wasn't in the gym.  This article is BS. Everybody knows the top pros are just average guys an a ton of gear. Genetics is just a lie put out by greedy scientists that want to spend my tax dollars on new shoes and espresso machines... just like evolution.



I hope this was a joke.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 16, 2013)

Pika said:


> Arnold's day was the best size! Imo bodybuilding should be about looking the best and with you belly hanging out ( ronni ) is just plain nasty! I mean arnold had bigger arms then ronni and still small waist!
> 
> Yates was'nt as bad as ronni but still, they are all great grwat bodybuilders and they can't be beatin but it just my op



Uhhh...NO...Arnold did NOT have bigger arms than Ronnie.  At the most, Arnold's arms were around 21 inches 'cold'...max.  He said he got them up to 22.25 inches pumped (both bis & tris)...and we all know was able to get one hell of a pump.  There is no doubt AT ALL that Arnold added OVER a inch to his cold measurment by getting a maximum pump.  So, at the most his arms were 21 inches cold.  On the other hand, Ronnie had 24 inch freakin' arms, cold...when they were at their most massive.  They were at least 23 inches in contest comdition at his best.  Arnold had some great looking and peaked biceps, but his triceps weren't anywhere close to comparing to Ronnie's in terms of overall mass.  Ronnie also had a monster brachialis.  On top of that, Ronnie in contest condition was much leaner than Arnold in contest condition.  Had Arnold attained that same level of conditioning, you can gaurantee his arms would've been at least 1/2 inch smaller.  Overall, Ronnie carroed a LOT more muscle in his arms.  In terms of sheer size, they were otherwordly.  Obviously, you never saw Ronnie in person...and you certainly never saw his arms pumped in the gym.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 16, 2013)

Glycomann said:


> A 20 inch arm is not common.  In fact, Leroy Colbert was the first in modern times to attain it naturally.



Colbert used steroids like everyone else.  Dianabol was around in his day.


----------



## chips (Jan 16, 2013)

TOTALLY true. Genetics are a huge factor as well


----------



## aja44 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think it is very easy for a guy like Dorian to list a very moderate cycle years after he left competition and say this is what he was running.  I agree that if you have top notch gear a little goes a long way, but I've watched video of this guy doing incline BB presses for reps with 405 like it was nothing.  For most pro's to list all the shit they pump into their systems would in a way diminish their reputation a bit as well as the ora around him.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy Cannoli said:


> I believe Dorian, Hell I wasnt there to say otherwise. Plus Lee Priest has said in many of his rants, that some of his best gains were when he was cruising on 250mg a week on sust. I have seen some of Dorians workouts and they were insane. Shit I tried to do Branch Warren's Leg workout(Reps and sets not wait) I couldnt walk for 2weeks. I can see the Primo in Dorian now that you said that, look at his pics he looks like somebody chiseled him out of the rock of gibralta. Great Article Bro appreciate the read. Believe him or not the man has held the Highest title in the world from my stand point



I think Lee is great but he's said he never used test (I have plenty) and never used GH, only 400mg a week of deca. So sadly, I think there is some bullshit still present.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 17, 2013)

IMO TOP pros are all genetic freaks on LOTS of gear, with absurd dedication and work ethic. No one gets to the top without all the pieces of the puzzle, and the drugs are a huge piece.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> I hope this was a joke.


If this isn't a joke u need some serious help. If pros didnt have amazing genetics and all it took was a shit load of gear everyone would be pros. Wow


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

And the reason most pros aren't going to come out and say dosages is because a ton of newbs would be running around using 3gs test and a gram of tren a week and end up with huge tits and fucked up health, then blaming the pros for there fuck ups


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know how anyone could doubt that, plenty of people are dedicated and take gear, they may make top NPC ranks even but without PRO genetics you will never reach elite levels. The very top of EVERY sport is made up of genetic freaks, I strongly believe science will continue to support this fact. The difference between GOOD and BEST is not that far, only those with every advantage squeak by that extra little bit and become the BEST. I believe that 100%, look at the absolute best in the world at anything  and I guarantee they have genetic advantages working for them that make them just a little better suited to their chosen sport. Every sport requires different things of course but almost everything is genetic IMO, even your level of dedication, the amount you are willing to push yourself, how much food can you eat/process, how fast can you grow and not destroy your tendons, how do you respond to AAS/GH/SLIN etc., are you prone to injuries? Do you have a little less myostatin than you should? Produce ATP more efficiently than most? Maybe you respond better to insulin than you should and have loads of natural GH receptors. etc. etc. there are soo many factors and plenty of people lift and take gear, but they don't have the genetics to be pros. Only the lucky few who have it ALL reach the very top, everyone else will have to be happy with being "pretty good". And in this sport having all the pieces means using lots of hormones as well, just my .02


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 17, 2013)

Mudge said:


> I think Lee is great but he's said he never used test (I have plenty) and never used GH, only 400mg a week of deca. So sadly, I think there is some bullshit still present.



I don't remember if Lee ever talked about Test, but I know he has admitted to using lots of other steroids.  He even listed out a cycle once containing Nandrolone, Anadrol, Winstrol and I think some other stuff.  It was not a light cycle by any means, but it certainly wasn't the massive cycle most would expect.  The doses of each steroid he used was on the moderate side, such as 50 mg of Anadrol, and I think around 500 mg of each injectable.  If I am not mistaken, he said this was his largest cycle...somehwre around 1.5 grams or so, if I am not mistaken.  It has been a while, so I don't remember clearly anymore.  You would have to ask Lee to be sure.  I remember Lee saying his 1st cycle was only 200 mg of Deca per week and he gained 20 pounds. There is no doubt that Lee exhibited some of the freakiest genetics of all time.


----------

